# YongJun Glow in the Dark



## Hiero (Feb 19, 2010)

The last month I have tested Edison, GhostHand, F-II, and YJ 3x3. I have found a cube that beats everything I have tried yet. The YongJun Luminous cuts almost a full piece and has no lockups. If I can get used to the colors and the green cube, I will definitely use this as my speedcube. I can't find any flaws with it. The plastic that is used seems very different than other cubes. 
I'm not doing a big review of it or anything since I think many of the things people say about the cubes is subjective. In my opinion though this cube kicks all other cubes' butts that I have tried. I'm really surprised nobody has mentioned this cube at all as a good cube. I have let about 10 other cubers try it and they agree it's much better than the Ghosthand. 
Maybe real cubers see it as a gimmick since it's glow in the dark green and it is so cheap. Does anyone else have this cube and what do you think about it? 


Anyway this is a link to the cube on popbuying

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26821


This is me showing my cube collection if you are interested. I show the Ghosthand, Edison, F-II, YJ, YJ Green, mini-QJ, tiled QJ, LanLan and some others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuUn3ie7Z_g


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 19, 2010)

YJ is a type D, right?


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> YJ is a type D, right?



Yup.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 19, 2010)

The normal YJ in not very good. The green one is very different.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 19, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> YJ is a type D, right?



I'm pretty sure that's a D-II. Somebody should clarify though.

D-II's on cube4you come in a box that say like, "generation I" or something near the bottom. You can kinda see it here:






On popbuying, they're labeled 1st gen, so that may mean they're D-II's.

I wish YongJun would make a black cube though.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think YJ is a Vcube KO, right? Correct me if I'm wrong.
If you can't get used to the plastic color, maybe you can just use black nail polish to change it. :3


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> I think YJ is a Vcube KO, right? Correct me if I'm wrong.
> If you can't get used to the plastic color, maybe you can just use black nail polish to change it. :3



YJ makes KOs for vcube and a few other products... as far as I know their 3x3's are fine.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Just switched to 2-look MGLS.



OffT: Do you mean CLS + ELS as 2 look? Or fewer algorithms than that?

OT: Sounds cool, I don't really like glow cubes though.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there a difference between the glow in the dark one and this?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Full_Sealing_Gen_2nd_White-26822


Because this one turns AMAZING. No lockups and can cut virtually a full piece as well


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 19, 2010)

Hiero said:


> The normal YJ in not very good. The green one is very different.



I just love how cubes are different depending on color. It just makes it so much harder to shop for a decent cube, especially when people produce a cube differently. (Like the Type A)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2010)

This reminds me of C4Y homebrands. The GID's aren't very good but white is amazing.


----------



## Hiero (Feb 19, 2010)

The white and the green are not made of the same material. I don't think they are related at all except they are both classified as YongJuns. I have 5 YJ white and 5 YJ greens, so it's not just that I happened to get a good one. The greens are much better than the whites. The whites are kind of basic, not something I'd speedcube with. Try a green one and see. It's not like you are going to be spending much.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 19, 2010)

its better than a ghost hand?


----------



## Caedus (Feb 19, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> stinkocheeze said:
> 
> 
> > YJ is a type D, right?
> ...





Alex DiTuro said:


> Is there a difference between the glow in the dark one and this?
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_YJ_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Full_Sealing_Gen_2nd_White-26822
> 
> ...



Both of these cubes are the same. Both D-IIs. I've had one or two, and they're pretty good, but not amazing or anything. They were really smooth feeling, had pretty good corner cutting, but they locked up a little, and weren't very fast.
IMHO, not as good as a Maru, AV or Edison, but pretty close.
They also had these kinda neat textured tiles (?).


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 19, 2010)

and he's *really* glow in the dark ? Because i've a type C glow in the dark, it's not very visible in the dark....


----------



## Hiero (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had about 10 other cubers try it and like it better than the Ghosthand. The Ghosthand is what I used to order for my students to buy, but I'm going to switch to the green YJ. It is a bright green in the dark and looks really neat, but you can't see the sticker color to be able to solve it or anything.


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey!
Its is great I got it and it is even better then my c4y diy.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

What are the cubies like cause i bought this cube and the cubies are different from the normal YJ cubies.


----------



## Cubes_and_More (Apr 5, 2010)

They were quite rounded. It was just like the cubies in the picture on popbuying.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

Cubes_and_More said:


> They were quite rounded. It was just like the cubies in the picture on popbuying.


I meant like the part which holds it to the core.


----------

